# Cycling Tattoo Gallery



## Squirrely1 (Jan 15, 2004)

Trying to get the word out to build an incredible collection of cycling tattoos to go along with the fixed gear gallery collection of bikes. I have a hundred or so right now here: http://cyclingtattoogallery.blogspot.com/ please feel free to comment on what you think I should do with this I dig me bikes and Ink

Peace


----------



## RaD (Jan 12, 2004)

Very inspiring,makes me want one! :thumbsup:

Later
RaD


----------



## Dad Man Walking (Sep 7, 2004)

RaD said:


> Very inspiring,makes me want one! :thumbsup:
> 
> Later
> RaD


I was hoping to see a pic of one I saw on the web several years ago, but it was not there. A roadie had the Campagnolo script logo tattooed on his leg from the middle of his thigh down to his calf. It was huge, and made him look like pretty much of a dork (my opinion). I'll bet he's regretting that one now.

BTW, what's up with the logo tattoos? I saw a Softride logo in there. Inconspicuously placed, but come on...their stuff just wasn't that good. There have been some inspiring road marques over the years...besides Campy, there was/is Cinelli, De Rosa, Masi, and others. But Softride? It wasn't even like they tried to dress it up and work it into a larger piece of art, like the IF tattoo, or the lockring spanner, or the Park wrench that were in there. The Softride tat was just a bit of corporate logo permanently scarred into that dude's ankle. I just don't get it.


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

Squirrely1 said:


> Trying to get the word out to build an incredible collection of cycling tattoos to go along with the fixed gear gallery collection of bikes. I have a hundred or so right now here: http://cyclingtattoogallery.blogspot.com/ please feel free to comment on what you think I should do with this I dig me bikes and Ink
> 
> Peace


Some nice stuff there. I thought I was the only one to think the Edward Gorey design would make a good tat. I guess I'm not as original as I thought - glad I never got around to having it done.


----------



## venus1 (Aug 4, 2006)

Squirrely1 said:


> Trying to get the word out to build an incredible collection of cycling tattoos to go along with the fixed gear gallery collection of bikes. I have a hundred or so right now here: http://cyclingtattoogallery.blogspot.com/ please feel free to comment on what you think I should do with this I dig me bikes and Ink
> 
> Peace


Nice Flash show. What to do w/ it? I'm a professional graphic artist & this is easy. Market your photos to tatoo artists in skin ready templates. If you are a graphic artist you could re-draw them in Illustrator or Corel Draw & offer digital modifiable skin-ready designs to be uploaded at hi res. That's what I would do. Of course, original designs face copyright issues I would think...


----------



## NEARMTB (Jul 7, 2006)

the Evil Is very detailed..just with the hair on my leg is is hard to see it

this next one is bike related..how you ask...last year I got messed up real bad, ended up with a whole amount of broken bones and other stuff, on top of all the injuries I had collapased my lungs, this is the scar from where they Dr. in the ER had to run tubes in to my lungs to keep me breathing
the tattoo is the name of the trail and the date it happened


----------



## Pain Freak (Dec 31, 2003)

My favorites:


----------



## Freeride_Sycko (May 24, 2006)

NEARMTB said:


> [/URL]


 I love that imperial... jus damn sweet.

Everyone post their Tattoos (he!! even if there not bike related).


----------



## NEARMTB (Jul 7, 2006)

Freeride_Sycko said:


> I love that imperial... jus damn sweet.
> 
> Everyone post their Tattoos (he!! even if there not bike related).


for some of us that would take all day:winker:


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

Freeride_Sycko said:


> Everyone post their Tattoos (he!! even if there not bike related).


My Avatar, for one. Picasso's Don Quixote on my ankle. A goofy eyeball from an old Calvin and Hobbes strip on my bicep. Maybe I'll post pics later, if I get around to it.


----------



## Mr. GT (Jan 17, 2004)

My avater is on my left sholder blade


----------



## willapajames (Dec 18, 2005)

Why would you want a picture of a frame (no matter how awesome you think the frame is) tatooed on your leg?! If you've got the bike, show it off that way, getting a tatoo of it seems kinda...  ... ...:madman:


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Freeride_Sycko said:


> Everyone post their Tattoos (he!! even if there not bike related).


Use the Search, Luke! There have been numerous threads running:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=163143

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=212466


----------



## NEARMTB (Jul 7, 2006)

willapajames said:


> Why would you want a picture of a frame (no matter how awesome you think the frame is) tatooed on your leg?! If you've got the bike, show it off that way, getting a tatoo of it seems kinda...  ... ...:madman:


to you it may seem stupid or whatever you want to call it, but I enjoy it and it is my body:ihih:


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

*I dont' know what I want*

I know I want a bike related tattoo, but not sure what the design would be or even where I'll put it. Next month I'm getting my kid's names put on my left shoulder sorounded by a sun.


----------



## Freeride_Sycko (May 24, 2006)

slocaus said:


> Use the Search, Luke! There have been numerous threads running:
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=163143
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=212466


I didnt really care thaaaat much that I was guna search for it, jus interested.

But now that you got it for me . I can look at em. Thanks, I didnt kno this was done before.


----------



## NEARMTB (Jul 7, 2006)

Freeride_Sycko said:


> .
> 
> Everyone post their Tattoos (he!! even if there not bike related).


I'll thow up a pick of my most loved tatt. i got it last year


----------



## motherfudpucker (May 10, 2006)

NEARMTB...... all i can say is ..... ouch! 
Dude.. that had to hurt...


----------



## Squirrely1 (Jan 15, 2004)

*Found it*



Dad Man Walking said:


> I was hoping to see a pic of one I saw on the web several years ago, but it was not there. A roadie had the Campagnolo script logo tattooed on his leg from the middle of his thigh down to his calf. It was huge, and made him look like pretty much of a dork (my opinion). I'll bet he's regretting that one now.
> 
> BTW, what's up with the logo tattoos? I saw a Softride logo in there. Inconspicuously placed, but come on...their stuff just wasn't that good. There have been some inspiring road marques over the years...besides Campy, there was/is Cinelli, De Rosa, Masi, and others. But Softride? It wasn't even like they tried to dress it up and work it into a larger piece of art, like the IF tattoo, or the lockring spanner, or the Park wrench that were in there. The Softride tat was just a bit of corporate logo permanently scarred into that dude's ankle. I just don't get it.


I emailed the mate to see if I could use it

Peace


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2006)

NEARMTB said:


> I'll thow up a pic of my most loved tatt. i got it last year


Whoa Duuuuude :thumbsup:
The evil frame is art, when do you get the rest of the parts tattoo'd on?


----------



## Dad Man Walking (Sep 7, 2004)

Found what I was looking for...

Not as big as I remembered but pretty darn big. Whoa...he must like Campy a _lot _better than Shimano


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

Dad Man Walking said:


> BTW, what's up with the logo tattoos?


I recently read an article somewhere talking about how logo tattoos are becoming increasingly common. The article highlighted pop-collared "Biff" types who actually had little Ralph Lauren Polo logos tattooed on their chest. Pathetic.


----------



## MtnSpectre (Nov 21, 2004)

*One of two....*

the other is on my other arm and it's a more detailed pic of a rider


----------



## NEARMTB (Jul 7, 2006)

motherfudpucker said:


> NEARMTB...... all i can say is ..... ouch!
> Dude.. that had to hurt...


you bet it did...that why it not filled in ...YET


----------



## Squirrely1 (Jan 15, 2004)

*Mind if I*



MtnSpectre said:


> the other is on my other arm and it's a more detailed pic of a rider


put that in the gallery? Take a shot of the other one too.

Peace


----------



## ribaldmanikin (Mar 9, 2006)

I don't understand the logo thing, and wonder where people are getting the logos done. My SO is a tattooist, and she doesn't do logos, and her shop will not tattoo names except for children and in some cases, spouses.

I have to say that there are some horrific tattoos in that gallery. Sure, a few good ones, but most of them are just nasty. Is it just me, or do chainrings seem like a really bad cliche? Maybe a barbed wire chain ring!


----------



## Squirrely1 (Jan 15, 2004)

*To each his own*



ribaldmanikin said:


> I don't understand the logo thing, and wonder where people are getting the logos done. My SO is a tattooist, and she doesn't do logos, and her shop will not tattoo names except for children and in some cases, spouses.
> 
> I have to say that there are some horrific tattoos in that gallery. Sure, a few good ones, but most of them are just nasty. Is it just me, or do chainrings seem like a really bad cliche? Maybe a barbed wire chain ring!


"[A] genuine tattoo.... tells a story. I like stories and tattoos, no matter how well done, and if they don't tell a story that involves you emotionally, then they're just there for decoration, then they're not a valid tattoo. There has to be some emotional appeal or they're not, to my way of thinking, a real tattoo. It tells people what you are and what you believe in, so there's no mistakes. ~Leo, tattooist, 1993, quoted in Margo DeMello, Bodies of Inscription, 2000 "

Peace


----------



## MtnSpectre (Nov 21, 2004)

Go ahead....and I'll see about my other tat


----------



## MtnSpectre (Nov 21, 2004)

*Here....*

Is my other tat


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

I Totally want to get a MTB related Tat someday. I've only been a Hardcore rider for Two years. I think I have to wait till at least my fifth year but I think my Ten-year would be more fitting. I have my whole upper back done by the way. A Bull Charging a Matador, a Family Tat but most to my GP who just had passed.


----------



## djcrb9 (Jan 13, 2004)

Dad Man Walking said:


> I was hoping to see a pic of one I saw on the web several years ago, but it was not there. A roadie had the Campagnolo script logo tattooed on his leg from the middle of his thigh down to his calf. It was huge, and made him look like pretty much of a dork (my opinion). I'll bet he's regretting that one now.
> 
> BTW, what's up with the logo tattoos? I saw a Softride logo in there. Inconspicuously placed, but come on...their stuff just wasn't that good. There have been some inspiring road marques over the years...besides Campy, there was/is Cinelli, De Rosa, Masi, and others. But Softride? It wasn't even like they tried to dress it up and work it into a larger piece of art, like the IF tattoo, or the lockring spanner, or the Park wrench that were in there. The Softride tat was just a bit of corporate logo permanently scarred into that dude's ankle. I just don't get it.


I love tattoos, and there are certain brands i love. Getting a brand tattooed on your body is not a good thing, though. I don't want to brand my body.


----------



## djcrb9 (Jan 13, 2004)

ribaldmanikin said:


> I don't understand the logo thing, and wonder where people are getting the logos done. My SO is a tattooist, and she doesn't do logos, and her shop will not tattoo names except for children and in some cases, spouses.
> 
> I have to say that there are some horrific tattoos in that gallery. Sure, a few good ones, but most of them are just nasty. Is it just me, or do chainrings seem like a really bad cliche? Maybe a barbed wire chain ring!


Wow, that's pretty interesting. I've never heard of a real tattoo parlor that would turn away a tattoo like that. Want 666 on your forehead? Go for it.

Or, as my tattoo artist said, "If some guy wants a '***********' tattoo, and they want this overweight asian to do it, then sure i'll take their money!"
Kind of a funny outlook, but i can appreciate it.


----------



## upmtnsinbreck (Jul 18, 2006)

careful all... ink is addicting.


----------



## NEARMTB (Jul 7, 2006)

upmtnsinbreck said:


> careful all... ink is addicting.


yeah it is..I started with a little tat on my arm of my kids name, got that and told my self no more ...yeah like I stuck to that


----------



## Boot (Apr 13, 2006)

The gallery doesn't work.....


----------



## pisgahproductions (Jan 25, 2004)

*not a tattoo but...*

cycling related body modification

My girlfriend had stopped during the Heartbreak Ridge downhill to let me by. When I passed on the 12 inch trail, I bobbled and fell into her and her bike. Wow that rotor was hot! 
Here is my 'Hope Mini Rotor Brand' two days after it happened
and today, 7 months later


----------



## Lutarious (Feb 8, 2005)

*Or tattoo related bikes....?*

I got the tattoo in the South Pacific when I was in college 22 years ago. The bike was painted last year to match the rider. I couldn't be happier with either.....


----------



## Squirrely1 (Jan 15, 2004)

*No Ideas*



Boot said:


> The gallery doesn't work.....


I'm not a savey computer dude, it works on all our computers even the old one at me house, just takes forever to load.

some where on here is the flikr link

Peace


----------



## RomSpaceKnight (Aug 16, 2006)

I just got my first tat. Have walked around for years with a greasy chainring mark on inside of leg so decide to get one permanently inked in. There is a similiar one already on your site (on outside of leg). Going through midlife crisis. said would get tat when turned 40. Procrastinated till had heart attack at 43 (Apr 18). Had stopped riding for a few years, silly me. Am now back on bike, not smoking, and feeling better than I did before attack. Need to get some reink done. Used to much lotion to keep moist. Scab got real real soft and managed to scrape half off on my pedal. looks a liitle blurry in middle. Need to wait till fully healed and will get reinked. Don't let anyone bs you it effing hurts. Does look ultra cool though.


----------



## nrs_air (Apr 29, 2006)

I'm getting an HG chain around my ankle for the 18th b-day in march. As detailed as possible.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

upmtnsinbreck said:


> careful all... ink is addicting.


so true


----------



## nitrossignolbrdr (Sep 5, 2006)

Here is the one I'm getting tomorrow, not MTB related but just showing that nature will always be higher than man and that we need to respect nature







The Black of the bear paw will be brown


----------



## Squirrely1 (Jan 15, 2004)

*Session one done yesterday*

just got this one started. Single cog instead of a pearl in the claw, although I had a tough time deciding wheather to put the hole in the center at the time....now I know it needs it...we'll come up with some thing


----------



## Blueadder (Sep 4, 2006)

ribaldmanikin said:


> I don't understand the logo thing, and wonder where people are getting the logos done. My SO is a tattooist, and she doesn't do logos, and her shop will not tattoo names except for children and in some cases, spouses.
> 
> I have to say that there are some horrific tattoos in that gallery. Sure, a few good ones, but most of them are just nasty. Is it just me, or do chainrings seem like a really bad cliche? Maybe a barbed wire chain ring!


I'm kind of curious what the deal is with people tattoing half a chainring.

The trail and date tattoo under the scar is funny.


----------



## blunderbuss (Jan 11, 2004)

I love irony


----------



## Oog. (Sep 9, 2006)

*Yow*

A look inside one of the most powerful legs in the world:


----------



## protijy (Dec 15, 2004)

NEARMTB said:


> this next one is bike related..how you ask...last year I got messed up real bad, ended up with a whole amount of broken bones and other stuff, on top of all the injuries I had collapased my lungs, this is the scar from where they Dr. in the ER had to run tubes in to my lungs to keep me breathing
> the tattoo is the name of the trail and the date it happened


NICE man I have that same scar on my right side..... pnemothorax dirtjumping...


----------



## Dangerous Dan (Dec 12, 2007)

First post thought I'd post in here tattoos yeah they are addictive.:thumbsup:


----------



## mtnpat (Jan 12, 2004)

An old friends tat


----------



## Method of Rhythm (Nov 20, 2007)

That tattoo is forever on your body. That tattoo is crooked. The wheels are not centered in anyway what-so-ever. Way too high.


----------



## poff (Dec 23, 2003)

Anyone with a tattoo for winning SS worlds?


----------



## My Porsche (Aug 6, 2007)

Oog. said:


> A look inside one of the most powerful legs in the world:


Who is that? Chris Hoy? I didn't think he had any tattoos.



blunderbuss said:


> I love irony


Dang it, I was just about to post that.


----------



## vdubz (Sep 30, 2008)

A little late on the post but here is mine. 
B-52 Tattoo 248 manhattan ave brooklyn, ny (snake eyes)


----------



## ak_cowboy (Nov 17, 2008)

I don't have any pic tats yet, cuz I couldn't think of what I really wanted. But I think I got it now.


----------



## picassomoon (Jun 16, 2009)

vdubz you win the thread IMO, that is very nice work.


----------



## mfisher1971 (Dec 7, 2005)

Please tell us more.


----------



## vdubz (Sep 30, 2008)

picassomoon said:


> vdubz you win the thread IMO, that is very nice work.


Thanks man!


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

Some old school SC!


----------



## Bsin80 (Jun 21, 2009)

Awesome SC tat! Haven't seen that logo in a long time!


----------

